# Odd issue with my layout



## RufusRoc (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi All,

So i put together an HO scale DCC 4x8 layout with 2 connecting ovals (Bachmann EZ Track, 22" and 18" radius curves, which are slightly super elevated) and a yard setup in the middle with 3 turnouts. I'm using an NCE Power cab and have the power running with terminal rail joiners to three parts of the layout from the controller.

Anyway, I started running a few of my locos to test it out (all have DCC decoders). When i ran my Bachmann Acela Express loco at low speed, it kept slowing down, sputtering and sometimes stopping on the same 2 sections of the layout, while it ran fine on the rest of the tracks. These sections were each 18" curves diagonally across from each other on the layout. I cleaned these parts of the track and the wheels on the loco itself, and even tried adjusting the decoder, but the issue keeps occurring. When i increase the speed, the issue isn't noticeable. I have 2 other Rivarossi locos, that run perfectly without any slowdown on these sections at all speeds.

Anyone have any thoughts on what the problem might be? I'm at a loss right now. It seems weird that only one loco seems to be affected at only 2 specific parts of a rather small layout. 

Please help!

Thanks!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Have you checked the manufacturer's recommended minimum curve radius?Eighteen in HO is quite tight for such a loco.You may have internal gears or joints binding when the trucks are swung too far.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

My only thought is that there could well be a problem with Bachmann engine (internally). This assumes that no other engines have the same problem, under the same setting at the same section of track.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

If it's a Bachmann with the split frame, and determining how tight the radius is, you could be getting an intermittent short.


----------

